# Forum > MMO > Revelation Online Hacks|Cheats > [Tool] RW - Revelation online Multibox

## Roonvar

This is Revelation Online multibox for (RU/EU/NA) servers.
It has multibox, proxy support, account manager, start timer.

This soft is on test, so it's free for a while.
If you have some troubles, *contact me*

*Features:*
Account managerMulticlientProxy supportWindows controlLoggingWindow start timerAutologin

*How to start:*
Disable your Antivirus \ Windows DefenderDisable DEP (google how to do it for 1 program)Run RW.exe as AdminChange language to EnglishRight Mouse Click on spaceClick "Add"Enter account info and proxy if needClick on "Options - Settings"Set path to "\Revelation\game\tianyu.exe"Press "Start"

Download
VirusTotal

----------


## mymanjerome

Yea just wondering if this broadcasts your keystrokes to the other clients or if it just launches the accounts. and you need a third party program to process inputs.

----------


## Roonvar

Delete .dll files from your RW folder.
Run RW.exe and update the soft.
Game should be updated too.

----------


## Abc1you

2 icon + throws out from a game

----------


## Roonvar

> 2 icon + throws out from a game


Will tell to developer. Thanks.

----------


## Abc1you

> Will tell to developer. Thanks.


I and my friend are ready to pay 20$ if updating is ready within 1-2 days.

----------


## Roonvar

> I and my friend are ready to pay 20$ if updating is ready within 1-2 days.


No need to pay now. This soft is on test, to prevent things like char freeze in future.

----------


## Xiloror

Help  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Roonvar

> Help


Developer still working on it.

----------

